# Juwel Multilux



## nigel bentley (23 Oct 2019)

Hi, I'm planning on aquascaping my 1500x600deep Seabray tank. I have a Juwel Multilux T8 at the moment fixed to the hood. The length of the light unit is however only 1200mm length. Do you think this will suffice to grow any plants. I will be injecting co2 with a Jbl u502. Thanks in advance for any feedback. Nigel


----------



## alto (23 Oct 2019)

For this aquarium size, that 500g cylinder won’t last long even if you’re just aiming for 10-15ppm CO2 

JBL offers an adaptor to change over to a refillable cylinder (which you’ll likely still need to purchase the JBL cyclinder - email JBL for fitting details) BUT confirm that local gas company can do the refill (you may need to purchase a special adaptor for the shop to use)

If possible I’d return this JBL kit and purchase a CO2 system from CO2Art (that may be used with locally available CO2 cyclinders or Fire Extinguisher etc)

Do you have the reflectors for your Juwel T8 System? 
T8 tubes are significantly lower intensity than same length HOT5 ( VHOT5’s are also available, depending) - note most T8 systems are not compatible with HOT5 

Select suitable plants with lower light requirements, especially those planted at the substrate level (60cm water column depth is a challenge ... there are some lighting suggestions in this previous topic)
Note shading from hardscape etc 

Without additional lighting, consider an island style scape that is centred under the light fall


----------



## nigel bentley (24 Oct 2019)

I actually have the refillable one a M502 my mistake. I also have the reflectors. Thanks for the centre island idea, will definitely look into this and choose the plants with lesser light requirements. Think I need to save a little and eventually get more adequate lighting. Thank you so much for your valuable help and input. Nigel


----------



## Kalum (24 Oct 2019)

apologies i'm not familiar with the Jewel light units but what @alto mentioned is going to be true unless you have a very handy and local place to refill the cylinder same day. 500g would probably only last a week or 2 on your system so you would be forever refilling and it would become a chore even if you had 1 or 2 spares (plus the more you mess with the system the more chance of fluctuating co2 levels which will just add to the stress). Obviously totally up to you but i'd look into using extinguishers as they are bigger, cheaper and more readily available (most places sell but don't refill on site).


----------



## alto (24 Oct 2019)

Juwel has done excellent setup videos on their YouTube channel ... 
(if you just choose Date “oldest” first, the Tutorial videos are first )

This one is the Lido 120 which is 58cm tall x 41cm deep - and possible T8 lamps (with reflectors - you might contact Juwel and clarify what lights are actually used in these “tutorial” videos) - so plants should translate fairly well to your set up 


CO2 will substantially improve growth at these lower lights level (asking plants to compensate for both low light AND no CO2 is far more challenging )


----------



## nigel bentley (24 Oct 2019)

This so much guys. As I haven't started the project yet, I have decided to save up and buy a new light unit. I have had my moneys worth out of existing Juwel Multilux. My original set up was for Oscar fish who Don't like too bright light. Keen to stick with Juwel, so I will pop into Lfs. Thanks for all your help and I shall post a picture once I have started.


----------



## ian_m (24 Oct 2019)

https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/

These people do Juwel compatible T5 units, including 4 tube versions for monster light levels. I have a 4 tube one on my Juwel Vision 180.

Might be one for your tank.


----------



## nigel bentley (24 Oct 2019)

Thanks Ian, don't think these will work, as my tank is a Seabray.,which has a hinged lid. Hoping to get longest Juwel T5 two tube that I can screw to underside of lid. All the best Nigel


----------

